# Masonry



## Brother Jordan Butler (Mar 6, 2013)

Once a man becomes a Mastor Mason and joins the York Rite and completes that system of degrees and then wants to join the Scottish Rite order does he have to start all the way from the 4th degree to get to the 32nd degree I'm curious to know brothers
Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Mar 6, 2013)

Where do you hail from, Brother?


----------



## jwhoff (Mar 6, 2013)

Brother Towerbuilder7 got to you first.

But I gotta disappoint you and say, yep you gotta start at the bottom and work your way to the top.  

:sneaky2:


Ah, Bro. Builder7 will get back to you _with the rest of the story_.

:40:


----------



## Brother Jordan Butler (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm EA Mason from long beach,ca the Son's of Moses #1 Lodge 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brother Jordan Butler (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm a young EA and want to I'm prove my masonic knowledge and learn more about the craft

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brother Jordan Butler (Mar 6, 2013)

I am not yet a MM I don't know how to change that on my profile to EA do you know how by any chance brother? I'm new to Freemason connect I was refered to it by a lodge brother of mine

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 7, 2013)

Brother Jordan Butler said:


> I'm EA Mason from long beach,ca the Son's of Moses #1 Lodge
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



What GL is that lodge subordinate to?


----------



## crono782 (Mar 7, 2013)

> I am not yet a MM I don't know how to change that on my profile to EA do you know how by any chance brother? I'm new to Freemason connect I was refered to it by a lodge brother of mine


you can only edit your profile from the website, not though the app. from the website, just click on "My Profile" and you can edit from there.


----------



## Brother Jordan Butler (Mar 7, 2013)

My lodge is subordinate to The Most Worshipful Sons of Light Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M.


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 7, 2013)

Brother Jordan Butler said:


> My lodge is subordinate to The Most Worshipful Sons of Light Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M.



Well to answer your original question, Yes. The SR degrees would start at 4 and then up to 32.


----------



## chrmc (Mar 7, 2013)

Brother Jordan Butler said:


> My lodge is subordinate to The Most Worshipful Sons of Light Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M.



Seeing as this grand lodge unfortunately is an irregular institution. You'll probably have problems joining any form of regular freemasonry including the Scottish Rite. 
I'd suggest to join a regular one, if you're not further along in your travels than presently.


----------



## kid3265 (Mar 7, 2013)

Brother Jordan Butler said:


> I'm a young EA and want to I'm prove my masonic knowledge and learn more about the craft
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



I like that in a young EA.looking for more light

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Cblack (Mar 8, 2013)

please read....
http://law.justia.com/cases/california/calapp2d/94/25.html
Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 26, 2013)

Brother Jordan Butler said:


> My lodge is subordinate to The Most Worshipful Sons of Light Grand Lodge A.F. & A.M.



Unfortunately you won't be able to join any of the appendent bodies as that Grand Lodge is not recognized.

Start here - http://mwphglcal.org/ for the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of California.  Huh, when I lived in LA metro until 2001 they were "of California and Hawaii".  Looks like Hawaii PHA formed their own GL.  Cool.

Or start here - http://www.freemason.org for the larger Grand Lodge of California Free and Accepted Masons.

Go through your degrees in either and you will be able to join appendent bodies, visit other lodges, you name it.


----------

